# Rockwall Retriever Club



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Any news yet?

I love that question
yea, we are all sitting around here waiting for you to ask

any way ...........
Open is a triple w\ 2 retired
long bird is a flyer & last bird down


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The qual was nearing completion of the combined 3rd and 4th series when I left. 10 dogs started that test. A few dogs did it and a few dogs did not, but I don't have any results.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual results:

1st - Edwards with Blu-Chip High Definition (Amos)
2nd - Trott (sorry don't know which dog)
3rd - Trott (sorry don't know which dog)
4th - Edwards with Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever (Riggs)


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Lainie! 
"sorry don't know"..?!
Very cool about Mark's win. He is having a good Spring 
________
Y135lc


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

SusanF said:


> Lainie!
> "sorry don't know"..?!
> Very cool about Mark's win. He is having a good Spring


Well Kenny only had two dogs entered in the Qual. but do not know which placed in what order.....Scratch and Opie  so....

Yuppers Mark is doing good! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Yea I know, those black dogs all look the same!
________
SUZUKI RGV250


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to Judy Callahan and Amos on the Qual win


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

DJSchuur

Don't you have a littermate to Amos ? You'll get yours this summer!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Any Open callbacks?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

some Amateur resluts..15 went to tough land blind. 13 I believe were going to water blind when I left.I dont have any of the numbers.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

12 back to the final series in the open;

2,3,5,12,14,15,31,39,43,45,62,64


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Results

1) Buffy O: Shih, H: Rorem
2) Sailor O: Mackey, H: Rorem
3) Maggie O: Molthan, H: Cicero
4) Jazz O:Hurst, H: Rorem

Sorry, I do not know JAMS

Congratulations to Dave Rorem for a another great weekend
Congratulations to Joanne and Roy Mackey, the second gave their Sailor his FC and qualified him for the National Open


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats on buffy ted


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1) Buffy O: Shih, H: Rorem
> 2) Sailor O: Mackey, H: Rorem
> ...


 
Congrats Ted, JoAnn and Roy, and Dave


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Roy & Joanne Mackey on Sailor getting his title and qualifying for the National Open!! Also congrats to Ted Shea on Buffy's win. Great weekend all around.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Ted & Buffy on your win!! Also to Joann, and Jim on the 2nd and 4th. Another great weekend for Dave Rorem. 
Dave & Glenda


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks all for the good wishes. We are thrilled of course. A big thanks to Dave Rorem for preparing and handling the dog so well. Roy and I especially want to thank Martha and Chris Mc Cool. They have worked hard to bring a new club to north Texas and put on a terrific first trial. Congrats also to Ted and Buffy and Jim and Jazz and all the wonderful other dogs who finished.

Joanne


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Ted on the Open win!

A HUGE congrats to Sailor, oppps, I mean FC Sailor! What a handsome boy to boot, glad to see those letters in front of his name! Congrats to Joanne and Roy!

Congrats to Rorem on a successful weekend!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ed Fletcher (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats to Ted and Buffy, Joanne, Roy and Sailor and Jim and Jazz. Another great job by Team Rorem.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Buffy Shih, Sailor Mackey, & Jazz Hurst for the placements in the Open with Rorem.

Congrats to Maggie Molthan/Baird for yet another Open placement!

Also, congratulations to Barb Howard/Prime for the Am win, & to Sydney Gardave for a third place in the Am with Rider!! Way to go Barb & Sydney!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats, Ted on that open win,! and Joanne Mackey on Sailor's new title, the second place, and qualifying for the national!


----------

